

Amazing photography + projector reversal called Dual Photography - 3pt14159
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4p4XUZYfp4

======
chatman
The best part was at the last where a card was reconstructed just by measuring
the diffuse pattern on a book. Amazing stuff.

